

Gene Smoke - barmstrong
http://miraclejones.blogspot.com/2010/12/gene-smoke-i-learned-everything-i-know.html

======
verysimple
Awesome entertainment. It felt like watching a scene from a dark movie, à la
Tarantino. I'm sorta ashame to say that I'm even tempted to give some of those
advices a try (not the killing and blowjob parts), even though I know this is
probably pure fiction.

~~~
mikecane
Pheromones are tricky things. And this: "We want exactly what is right for us,
though we are often shocked at what this means." _scratches head and ponders_

